# How hard is it to get a Croatian Visa?



## Denny_H (Oct 27, 2021)

*Hello guys!
If any of you are from Croatia or have obtained a Croatian Visa, how hard is it to get it?
I'm 16 (Soon 17) and when I am 18 I want to move to Croatia so I would love to know this!
(I do speak fluent Croatian so feel free to write in Croatian)!*


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

Citizens of the EU and EFTA do not require a visa to travel to Croatia.


----------



## Denny_H (Oct 27, 2021)

Freeza said:


> Citizens of the EU and EFTA do not require a visa to travel to Croatia.


I am aware but I still do not possess German citizenship, I come from a Non-EU country


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Denny_H said:


> I do speak fluent Croatian so feel free to write in Croatian


Yes, but this is an English language forum. A few words is fine - but keep the conversation in English on the public message boards.

Anyhow, you probably want to check out the website of the Croatian Embassy in Berlin. They should have information about visa requirements. Njemačka - MVEP • Njemački


----------



## Denny_H (Oct 27, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Yes, but this is an English language forum. A few words is fine - but keep the conversation in English on the public message boards.
> 
> Anyhow, you probably want to check out the website of the Croatian Embassy in Berlin. They should have information about visa requirements. Njemačka - MVEP • Njemački


Oh I did, but I would just love to hear from people how hard was it and is there something I should know that might not be listed on the website


----------

